# Gender Pay Gap: Uber



## Homebrand Taxi (Mar 30, 2016)

It is difficult to contain your anger when you read reports of yet another academic study into the experience of Uber driving that seems to wilfully miss the pachyderm in the toilet. Here is another one.

https://www.theage.com.au/business/the-economy/even-uber-has-a-gender-pay-gap-20180629-p4zoms.html


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Homebrand Taxi said:


> It is difficult to contain your anger when you read reports of yet another academic study into the experience of Uber driving that seems to wilfully miss the pachyderm in the toilet. Here is another one.
> 
> https://www.theage.com.au/business/the-economy/even-uber-has-a-gender-pay-gap-20180629-p4zoms.html


The Age. Another fine publication of Fauxfax.

.


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

Homebrand Taxi said:


> It is difficult to contain your anger when you read reports of yet another academic study into the experience of Uber driving that seems to wilfully miss the pachyderm in the toilet. Here is another one.
> 
> https://www.theage.com.au/business/the-economy/even-uber-has-a-gender-pay-gap-20180629-p4zoms.html


It never ends, this mythical pay gap does not exist.

If you repeat a lie often enough, people start believing it.


----------



## DurrrrrHurrrrr (Feb 13, 2018)

fields said:


> It never ends, this mythical pay gap does not exist.
> 
> If you repeat a lie often enough, people start believing it.


As the article points out a gap exists but none of it is due to discrimination, the only way to close the gap in many industries would be through mass discrimination.

The gap exists mainly due to choices made by women but that type of thinking goes against the whole everyone is equal agenda.


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

DurrrrrHurrrrr said:


> As the article points out a gap exists but none of it is due to discrimination, the only way to close the gap in many industries would be through mass discrimination.
> 
> The gap exists mainly due to choices made by women but that type of thinking goes against the whole everyone is equal agenda.


Women will be earning more than men within a decade. Today's society, education system and economy is much more suited to women than men.


----------



## DurrrrrHurrrrr (Feb 13, 2018)

fields said:


> Women will be earning more than men within a decade. Today's society, education system and economy is much more suited to women than men.


Then comes the problem of women wanting to marry someone worthy of them (higher earning). Going to be a lot of single women and guys importing wives in the future


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

I think what they say is true. If you look at the differences in our driving behaviour then of course women are going to earn less. I for one hated the city, didn't drive very late nights or very early mornings, kept to the speed limit, avoided drunks. It's inconvenient we have to be so protective of ourselves but there you have it. In the corporate world there is a pay gap but it's caused by factors over time such as time off work to raise children, and on-the job factors - such as being considered an idiot. Even when you're not.


----------



## mach7 (Oct 30, 2017)

fields said:


> Women will be earning more than men within a decade. Today's society, education system and economy is much more suited to women than men.


I don't think they will be. There is a huge backlash to this feminist movement happening right now. This kind of social engineering just doesn't work. Men are always going to better workers on the whole for the same reason that they are better at sport. Biology cannot be reformed.

The feminazis get away with it because too many men are scared to speak out against it.



DurrrrrHurrrrr said:


> Then comes the problem of women wanting to marry someone worthy of them (higher earning). Going to be a lot of single women and guys importing wives in the future


This is already happening. And you're spot on women get sold a lie that they should pursue a career to 'have it all' then when they hit their mid to late 30s all the suitable guys have disappeared. They end up alone with their cats.

It's not sexist to identify this social trend btw so don't call me a sexist or whatever.

Research is showing us that women in that 30-40+ age bracket are more depressed than ever. We know why.

1 out of every 3 households in Australia is now a single household and the number is rising. This kind of feminist social engineering has consequences.


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

mach7 said:


> I don't think they will be. There is a huge backlash to this feminist movement happening right now. This kind of social engineering just doesn't work. Men are always going to better workers on the whole for the same reason that they are better at sport. Biology cannot be reformed.
> 
> The feminazis get away with it because too many men are scared to speak out against it.
> 
> ...


You generalise. And you have not thought it through. Women have what YOU want. Along with this social trend you speak of there is a rising reaction.


----------



## mach7 (Oct 30, 2017)

Teri12 said:


> You generalise. And you have not thought it through. Women have what YOU want. Along with this social trend you speak of there is a rising reaction.


You're generalizing now. Not all women have what I want. Anyway I don't really understand your point.

And yes the backlash is growing and men have had enough of the demands of feminazis. Just watch.


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

mach7 said:


> You're generalizing now. Not all women have what I want. Anyway I don't really understand your point.
> 
> And yes the backlash is growing and men have had enough of the demands of feminazis. Just watch.


Men who talk this way about women usually have had bad experiences with them. It doesn't signal a healthy personality. In other words, it shows. You wear your disappointment on your sleeve. And you will only attract equally undesirable women. You watch.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Teri12 said:


> Men who talk this way about women usually have had bad experiences with them. It doesn't signal a healthy personality. In other words, it shows. You wear your disappointment on your sleeve. And you will only attract equally undesirable women. You watch.


Yes women here are undesirable. Better to stay single . It'll save you lots of money and lots of stress and headache. Men only need women for sex and to have children only .but you can just buy sex these days .


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

Icecool said:


> Yes women here are undesirable. Better to stay single . It'll save you lots of money and lots of stress and headache. Men only need women for sex and to have children only .but you can just buy sex these days .


Well I guess you'd better find a well-paying job.


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

Oh boy. What a sad little bunch


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Teri12 said:


> Well I guess you'd better find a well-paying job.


Yes I already did that's why I do uber lol . But no point of getting well paying job . The government will taxes the shit out of you so they can pay all the single mums . Either way you can't win


----------



## Homebrand Taxi (Mar 30, 2016)

I wrote a lot more in the original post about why this "study" makes me bloody angry but most of it was lost when I posted it. There are a couple of serious flaws with the notion of an Uber gender pay gap (and gender pay gaps as well but they are different to the ridesharing business). Firstly, how researchers could complete this study with statistically sound sample sizes across different Uber markets is impossible. To get the actual research paper, you have to pay for it and the abstract does not reveal any information about this. There is no way you could get comparable numbers of men and women FT and PT drivers for a study like this across different markets. 

Secondly, just bugger off with the notion of an Uber gender pay gap. EVERY driver, regardless of gender, suffers from the pay gap that does not discriminate: the gap between what we are paid per km. and per minute, the running costs of your car and the fact that Uber does not have charge rates that acknowledge the fundamental right to a minimum rate of pay or wage. THAT is the real gap.


----------



## gustavusadolphus (May 1, 2018)

Homebrand Taxi said:


> I wrote a lot more in the original post about why this "study" makes me bloody angry but most of it was lost when I posted it. There are a couple of serious flaws with the notion of an Uber gender pay gap (and gender pay gaps as well but they are different to the ridesharing business). Firstly, how researchers could complete this study with statistically sound sample sizes across different Uber markets is impossible. To get the actual research paper, you have to pay for it and the abstract does not reveal any information about this. There is no way you could get comparable numbers of men and women FT and PT drivers for a study like this across different markets.
> 
> Secondly, just bugger off with the notion of an Uber gender pay gap. EVERY driver, regardless of gender, suffers from the pay gap that does not discriminate: the gap between what we are paid per km. and per minute, the running costs of your car and the fact that Uber does not have charge rates that acknowledge the fundamental right to a minimum rate of pay or wage. THAT is the real gap.


Your first point is a distracting tangent.

Your second is spot on.


----------



## I Rango (Jun 22, 2018)

Homebrand Taxi said:


> I wrote a lot more in the original post about why this "study" makes me bloody angry but most of it was lost when I posted it. There are a couple of serious flaws with the notion of an Uber gender pay gap (and gender pay gaps as well but they are different to the ridesharing business). Firstly, how researchers could complete this study with statistically sound sample sizes across different Uber markets is impossible. To get the actual research paper, you have to pay for it and the abstract does not reveal any information about this. There is no way you could get comparable numbers of men and women FT and PT drivers for a study like this across different markets.
> 
> Secondly, just bugger off with the notion of an Uber gender pay gap. EVERY driver, regardless of gender, suffers from the pay gap that does not discriminate: the gap between what we are paid per km. and per minute, the running costs of your car and the fact that Uber does not have charge rates that acknowledge the fundamental right to a minimum rate of pay or wage. THAT is the real gap.


There is a very simple answer for this, to make money on Uber you have to work night shift Fri & Sat, that's also the best surge times as well, most women won't work nights for safety reasons so hence why the men earn more than women on Uber.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Let’s just say there might be a lot of smarter females out there who have found better and/or more diverse things to do with their time (such as family commitments, a social life, etc.) than driving strangers around for long periods in any given day, or night.
Since time and distance rates are the same across the genders, that might explain the difference in take-home monies, mightn’t it?
Anyway, who’s complaining - a male academic, or a majority of women drivers?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DurrrrrHurrrrr said:


> As the article points out a gap exists but none of it is due to discrimination, the only way to close the gap in many industries would be through mass discrimination.
> 
> The gap exists mainly due to choices made by women but that type of thinking goes against the whole everyone is equal agenda.


Women's choices are in large part due to men's behavior.

All drunks are annoying, but not driving late at night is about a lot more than that. Also, many men will not WANT their female family to drive late because they know what men are like. So there's that pressure too.

If there are kids the woman is more likely to be the one at home at night with them, again, not just her choice. So she will drive in the less profitable times.

As far as driving faster--that's why women have lower insurance premiums. How many more wrecks per mile do male rideshare drivers have? The same as drivers in general? If so, the increased pay is offset by that cost.

The way to close the gap is to stop male violence and harassment toward women, to value predominantly female jobs as much as men's, to have decent and affordable childcare, have men take off work to take kids to the doctor (he doesn't because his job pays more and is more important--it's a vicious cycle because now the woman is less dependable and will get less raises and promotions.)


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

Pretty sure this fauxfax article was lifted from this podcast, a PAX recommended I listen to it, which I did eventually, it's all quite true and obvious really. The main take away for me, was that experienced drivers earn more, as they know where to be and when.

http://freakonomics.com/podcast/what-can-uber-teach-us-about-the-gender-pay-gap/


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

Icecool said:


> Yes I already did that's why I do uber lol . But no point of getting well paying job . The government will taxes the shit out of you so they can pay all the single mums . Either way you can't win[/QUOTE
> Chin up. That's victim mentality.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

fields said:


> Women will be earning more than men within a decade. Today's society, education system and economy is much more suited to women than men.


But what I don't get, is if earning the "same" or "more" than menfolk is the most important aspirational KPI for many Woman, then how pissed off will they be if we takeover the "homemaker/Mr Mum role do a better job at that and let the Missus worry about paying all the bills?


----------



## Wayne01 (Jun 30, 2017)

The fields that are dominated by women are the lowest paid fields. Teaching and Nursing. 
now we have Uber a even lower paid field. Men are winning... Oh wait women are paid lower than men due to taking less risks while driving Uber... 
men are still winning... or is that wining? Same thing in this case.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Wayne01 said:


> The fields that are dominated by women are the lowest paid fields. Teaching and Nursing.
> now we have Uber a even lower paid field. Men are winning... Oh wait women are paid lower than men due to taking less risks while driving Uber...
> men are still winning... or is that wining? Same thing in this case.


Yes, the men are wining. Wining and dining the women. Everyone's a winner, so stop whining.

.


----------



## Pen (May 14, 2018)

It's simple, each driver gets paid at the same rates so if men earn more they must be working harder, doing longer hours and probably taking more risks to earn each dollar. It's not discrimination, it's reality, men do this in a lot of industries. They are, for the most, the hunters and gatherers.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Pen said:


> It's simple, each driver gets paid at the same rates so if men earn more they must be working harder


LOL you didn't read the article. So much for all that "hard work"


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I still don’t get why Women think they need to measure their success / pay on the same basis that Men do. 

How can you put a price on the returns Women get from being more connected to a life of nurturing children and building a supportive household? The more this fictitious “Gender Pay Gap” continues the greater woman devalue the priceless “unpaid” contribution they make to a well-balanced society. 

Asserting that some Male designed measure of achievement (salaries) are the ONLY worthy aspirational goal, messes up the self-esteem of those wonderful woman who feel left behind in this whole false gender conflict.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I measure my success by

Just kidding I’m an Uber driver at the bottom of America’s s***pile, right down there with teachers and social workers but with none of the dignity or respect.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> The Age. Another fine publication of Fauxfax.
> 
> .


I actually read the report. Seems legit to me. Just because it has anti-fem trigger words in the story doesn't make it a poor story...

Now, do I care or think we have any obligation to female drivers? No.

We're all here for our own interests.


----------

